# Mutiple HCG levels



## dixie_whiskey

Hello all - just crashing from 1st trimester.
I was wondering if those with twins (or more) know what their beta levels were/are?
It seems I have very low HCG levels at 5 weeks 5 days. A scan on Monday revealed an empty uterus other than thickening. My dates are not incorrect either as we only DTD the day after my period and I doubt OH has sperm with the ability to live 3+ weeks.
Anyways after some research I found that twin pregnancies (mainly identicle) tend to have lower levels of HCG at the 5-6 week mark?
If anyone has a story or advice to share, then please do so.
This is my 5th pregnancy (but 3rd child)
Thank you all.
X


----------



## ttc1soon

My hcg levels where in the normal range (I don't know the exact number). At 6 weeks I had an ultrasound that showed both babies and heartbeats. I have heard about higher than normal HCG levels with multiples but never lower. Hopefully your levels have doubled (which is more important than the actual numbers) and that your next ultrasound shows something.


----------



## HappiestMom

at 11DPO with B (shes 14 months old now) my levels were 17.......at 11DPO with the twins my levels were 54... I had low progesterone with both and my levels rose more slowly with B..I dont remember her numbers but this time it was 54...302..1800 and the last set was 3000+ .....those levels were within 10 days.....


----------



## dixie_whiskey

At what week were your levels 302? Mine on Monday were 145 and now nearly 500.
X


----------



## HappiestMom

about 4 weeks 3 days or so....


----------



## Babyduo

From what I understand there can be such a variety in hcg levels that it is hard to use them to diagnose a multiple pregnancy.


----------



## HappiestMom

yeah my drs/nurses never mentioned it they just said by your levels you are definitely early which I already knew but the US tech was the one to break the twin news and they were all surprised since we werent on anything to help us conceive


----------



## hopingforit

At 14DPO, my levels were 297. I didn't realize it at the time, but that is a bit high. The only thing the Dr office told me was that it was good. That was the only test I had done before I had my u/s at 7 weeks. I do have to say though that I've never heard of twin pregnancies having lower hcg at that time. What exactly are your levels? Is the Dr going to retest to make sure they are going up like they should?


----------



## dixie_whiskey

I was reading how indentical twins can start off with a low HCG as the egg has split, thus making both eggs smaller, then taking longer to implant. Hence low HCG and a scan at 5/6 weeks showing nothing - not even a sac.
This is only for identicals though. 
My HCG was 145 and went up to 480. The keep advising I'm earlier than I thought but I'm certain of days. Plus I doubt OHs sperm can live for well over 3 weeks.
Hope this sheds some light. Thanks.
X


----------



## Cabbage

dixie_whiskey said:


> I was reading how indentical twins can start off with a low HCG as the egg has split, thus making both eggs smaller, then taking longer to implant. Hence low HCG and a scan at 5/6 weeks showing nothing - not even a sac.
> This is only for identicals though.
> My HCG was 145 and went up to 480. The keep advising I'm earlier than I thought but I'm certain of days. Plus I doubt OHs sperm can live for well over 3 weeks.
> Hope this sheds some light. Thanks.
> X

Thats interesting - never heard of that before. I am pregnant with identicals, the only thing I noticed was my pregnancy tests were very faint for a long time & my cycles and ovulation dates were like clockwork. With my singleton, the pregnancy test was a strong positive on DPO 10. The twins took ages to show up as a strong positive.:shrug:


----------



## dixie_whiskey

Cabbage said:


> dixie_whiskey said:
> 
> 
> I was reading how indentical twins can start off with a low HCG as the egg has split, thus making both eggs smaller, then taking longer to implant. Hence low HCG and a scan at 5/6 weeks showing nothing - not even a sac.
> This is only for identicals though.
> My HCG was 145 and went up to 480. The keep advising I'm earlier than I thought but I'm certain of days. Plus I doubt OHs sperm can live for well over 3 weeks.
> Hope this sheds some light. Thanks.
> X
> 
> Thats interesting - never heard of that before. I am pregnant with identicals, the only thing I noticed was my pregnancy tests were very faint for a long time & my cycles and ovulation dates were like clockwork. With my singleton, the pregnancy test was a strong positive on DPO 10. The twins took ages to show up as a strong positive.:shrug:Click to expand...

This is exactly me! This is my fifth pregnancy and all others showed a BFP a week before AF. This time around it's taken a quite a while for a dark line and for my HCG levels to go up - yet I'm certain of dates etc.
I know I'm purely speculating and the only way to know for certain is a scan (which I'm getting Monday.) Just can't help myself! The idea of twins is exciting/scary. I already have two children, one of which is only 10 months. EEEK! 
Thanks for your reply cabbage.


----------



## Cabbage

I had a red blood bleed 'round about when my AF was due, so I assumed I was having another miscarriage (I was just recovering from one - maybe it was a chemical pregnancy rather than a miscarriage actually as it was quite early on) - I even told my Mum that I had miscarried again, but the bleeding stopped quickly and I tested again and it was only then that the pregnancy tests started to get darker... it was a rollercoaster ride I'm telling you... The biggest bump on the rollercoaster was finding out it was identical twins! Holy God, that was some shock!!! Never did I think for one second I could be pregnant with twins... never dawned on me!

Don't forget to come back and update us. Be warned though, we get people coming onto this side of the forum all the time thinking they are pregnant with twins and it is extremely rare that it turns out to be twins. More often than not, twins take people by complete surprise!!!!


----------



## dixie_whiskey

I will definitely update. I think the chances are slim and the likelihood of it being twins is next to nothing. Although as previously said it's my fifth pregnancy and this one is completely different (again I know all pregnancies can be different) but I instinctively feel something is going on.


----------



## Cabbage

dixie_whiskey said:


> I will definitely update. I think the chances are slim and the likelihood of it being twins is next to nothing. Although as previously said it's my fifth pregnancy and this one is completely different (again I know all pregnancies can be different) but I instinctively feel something is going on.

Exciting, it will be interesting to see what happens!:thumbup:


----------



## Jenn76

My Beta was 4675 at 5 weeks (21DPO) There is a website called beta base that people log their numbers for singletons and twins. Good luck on Monday!


----------



## Maregracy

17 dpo level 1550
20dpo level 5500
Very high!!


----------



## rubiemckinney

Hi ladies, I'm expecting but not having much luck with hcg doubling. My ultrasound yesterday showing nothing but a black spot in the uterus. No sac or fetal pole. I'm 5 weeks pregnant with an hcg of 781. I'm sure of when I ovulated. I guess I just wanted to get your insight. I was reading Dixie's post and it got me to thinking. Dixie would you care to elaborate on your theory? Thanks ladies.


----------

